
Elon Musk's micromanagement has wasted time and money at Tesla, insiders say - AndrewBissell
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/19/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-extreme-micro-manager.html
======
21
> _But because kanbans were pioneered by Toyota, workers thought they had to
> hide their kanban cards from Musk during his visits to the factory. Half a
> dozen current and former Tesla workers say that supervisors in Fremont
> warned them that if Musk discovered kanban cards posted around their work
> areas, they were in danger of being fired._

~~~
AndrewBissell
Elon Musk is an unremitting and extraordinarily fragile narcissist.

~~~
tuesdayrain
Sometimes being a fragile narcissist is a powerful motivator. It's very
possible that Elon would not be as successful as he is today if he were more
agreeable and altruistic.

